# Clearance sale!!!



## Instant Monsters (Jun 15, 2011)

We will be moving to a new facility after Thanksgiving, and we're offering all of the prosthetics still in stock at 50% of their regular price so we don't have to move them! 

Full face prosthetics for $20! Partial face prosthetics for $12.50! Smaller prosthetics for less than 10 bucks! Now is the time to stock up for next year, these few remaining prosthetics won't be available for very long.

Check out our selection at www.instantmonsters.com


----------

